# RPM at speed 100km/h



## cwerdna (Mar 10, 2011)

Which transmission and trim level?


----------



## ayie (Aug 6, 2012)

mine is auto 1.8 LT


----------



## ayie (Aug 6, 2012)

Bump.... anyone with 2012 model can help me..

tq


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

My son's LS MT runs about 22-2300 RPM at that speed. I suspect the auto will run from 2200-2500 RPM at 100 KPH.


----------



## oMAHONEYo (Mar 23, 2012)

Yeah, mine probably goes around 2200RPM @ 100km/h. I can confirm later, but I wouldn't be too alarmed.


----------



## oMAHONEYo (Mar 23, 2012)

Just to confirm, checked today whilst driving to work. Ranged between 1800-2600 (hilly area/varying speeds)

I'd say 2200 was about what it was when I would look at it when I was on flat going 100. I'd think it's safe to assume that's normal.


----------



## Mikeske (Jun 19, 2012)

My 2012 Cruze LS with a automatic going at 62 MPH (100 KMH) is right at 2150-2300 RPM on the flats with my cruse control set (after market cruse control)


----------



## NickD (Dec 10, 2011)

100 kph does sound a lot faster than 62.13712 mph, think I will change my speedometer to metric, but then if I do that, will have a lot further to go.

2,200 does seem about right for 100 kph, 4,400 should give you 200 kph, and 6,600, 300 kpm. Motorhome turns 2,900 rpm at this speed, but had a Caddy during the gas crunch, with a 2.21, very poor acceleration, and engine had carbon build up problems, always running under excessive load. Would only turn around 1,400 rpm at this speed. And the fuel economy was never that great.

So what is the issue with your Cruze? Maximum fuel economy occurs when you do most of your driving where the torque curve is near peak. And also a compromise between top speed and acceleration. Everything is a trade-off.


----------



## Patman (May 7, 2011)

My 2011 LS with a manual tranny is about the same and 3000 RPM at @80 MPH(whatever that is in KMH)


----------



## jstoner22 (Aug 21, 2012)

Wow! I never realized how much of a difference the manual ECO tranny makes. 
At 100km is about 1800rpm
At 130km (80mph) it is about 2300


----------



## Vetterin (Mar 27, 2011)

My Eco MT runs exactly at 2000 rpm @ 106km/h.


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

Gear ratios for the ECO MT are amazing for keeping the engine speed down. At 98 MPH the car is turning 2800-2900 RPM.


----------



## jstoner22 (Aug 21, 2012)

haha can't say i've ever seen mine up that high.

98mph is instant impound of your car and suspension of licence in ontario.


great to know though. 98mph would have been almost 4500rpm in my old 5spd


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

I was on a section of I-25 that routinely sees speeds in excess of 90 MPH so I was actually only slightly faster than traffic. I'd love to find a long straight stretch of open road with no traffic to see what the ECO MT can really do. Unfortunately none of those exist anymore.


----------



## ErikBEggs (Aug 20, 2011)

obermd said:


> I was on a section of I-25 that routinely sees speeds in excess of 90 MPH so I was actually only slightly faster than traffic. I'd love to find a long straight stretch of open road with no traffic to see what the ECO MT can really do. Unfortunately none of those exist anymore.


Ever been to Texas?



jstoner22 said:


> Wow! I never realized how much of a difference the manual ECO tranny makes.
> At 100km is about 1800rpm
> At 130km (80mph) it is about 2300


That is better than the 2400 RPMs the 2011 1.4T Auto pulls at 100 kph!


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

ErikBEggs said:


> Ever been to Texas?


Not fast enough. I want someplace where I can keep the pedal on the floor until I hit either the rev or drag limit. There used to be parts of Colorado where you could get up into the 130s and only risk yourself, but not anymore. Too much traffic.


----------



## DieselDK (Dec 22, 2012)

Hi
My diesel AT runs 157 km/h (shown on GPS) with 2k rpm's


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

98 MPH at 2,000 RPM. WOW


----------



## NickD (Dec 10, 2011)

What I find most annoying about my Cruze's MT gear ratios, is that low numeric gear ratio in reverse.

2012 Cruze 2LT Manual transmission gear ratios

Trans Description Cont. Manual
Trans Order Code MR5

First Gear Ratio 1:4.58
Second Gear Ratio 1:2.96
Third Gear Ratio 1:1.91
Fourth Gear Ratio 1:1.45
Fifth Gear Ratio 1:1.00
Sixth Gear Ratio 1:0.75

Final Drive Axle Ratio 1:3.87


*Reverse Ratio 1) 2.94*

In practice, reverse gear should be at a higher numeric ratio than 1st gear. Can I take this back to my dealer and get it corrected. As it is, have to learn to live with it, never pull into an area with a steep decline. Miserable trying to back out of it. They got this all backwards.

Backing up in reverse is like taking off in 2nd gear with the 1.4L, can do it, but have to rev the engine and ride the clutch. Not a good practice.


----------

